# Third year projec...help please



## Terabyte (Jun 7, 2010)

I am currently doing Diploma in Computer Technology.
This July my third year in this course will start off.

I actually don't have the exact idea what project i should do.
Please guys help me out.
Please suggest some topics for project.
Thanks!


----------

